# Albion Online 7 Tage Free Trial



## Wirindi (15. November 2017)

Hallo zusammen,  Albion Online ist nun seit ~4 Monaten released und inzwischen gibt es auch eine 7 Tage Free Trial.  auf albiononline.com einen Account erstellen und das Spiel herunterladen. Danach einen der Keys entweder auf der Accountseite oder direkt ingame einlösen und 7 Tage das Spiel testen.  Viel Spaß allen die es testen. Bei Fragen gerne ingame /whisper Wirindi oder direkt hier Fragen.
Ich versuche die Liste aktuell zu halten. Sollte ein Key schon genutzt sein nehmt einfach den nächsten.


alle eingelöst


----------

